# How to totally repair a scratched CD



## Mario8672 (Oct 19, 2007)

What you'll need:
-Banana & banana peel
-Windex (or other glass cleaner)
-Soft, dry cloth

-----------

Take a piece of freshly cut banana and rub it all over the CD in a circular motion.
Using the banana peel, wipe over the banana residue with the peel in a circular motion.
Wipe the residue off with a clean, dry cloth for a few minutes.
Spray Windex onto the disc and wipe it clean with the clean side of the cloth you've used (in a circular motion).
Done, your disc should now appear completely new and unscratched.


----------



## fryke (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess the scratches have just been filled with a combination of banana and windex. Does that actually solve the problem of a disc becoming unreadable?


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 20, 2007)

fryke said:


> I guess the scratches have just been filled with a combination of banana and windex. Does that actually solve the problem of a disc becoming unreadable?



Hey - don't go "banana's" over a scratched CD - just replace it!


----------



## fryke (Oct 20, 2007)

Can be expensive to buy your favourite band's first album over and over again.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2007)

video:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/859694/banana_cd_scratch_remover/


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 20, 2007)

And, if you need a little potassium, you can suck on your CD   Don't know what the Windex will help, not much nutrition there ....

Also, won't help if the scratch goes through into the data layer. Light will shine through the disk in that case.
Anyway, it seems like a temporary fix, so you can perhaps read an otherwise-unreadable CD, and you can do the next step - burn a copy of that disk...


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> Anyway, it seems like a temporary fix, so you can perhaps read an otherwise-unreadable CD, and you can do the next step - burn a copy of that disk...



As good as bananas might be for you, they probably won't be so good for your CD/DVD drive.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 20, 2007)

That would be the reason to follow the sequence: Banana first, then Windex (which would clean off the banana goop)
I've done as well with one of the orange oil products. Nothing really special about the banana, but the peel has decent oil. Likely that any vegetable oil will do the same trick. Some will be messier than others. The wax mentioned is purely for appearance in the produce shop, and may not be on some bananas at all.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 20, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> video:
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/859694/banana_cd_scratch_remover/




thats just wrong..........::ha::  

*and a waste of a perfectly good bananna!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2007)

Hm.. what do bananas and Windex do chemically to the CDs or DVDs? Clean a CD or DVD with that method, and then store it properly for the next 5-6 years and let me know if it's still perfectly readable...


----------



## fryke (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, you don't have to keep it for 5-6 years afterwards. You only have to read it once - to copy it to a harddrive or another optical medium.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2007)

fryke, I think most people use CDs and DVDs also for backup purposes.

Hard drives need backups. As you don't use CDs or DVDs for data backup, do you only backup your hard drives to another hard drive, or do you have a RAID 10 solution on a home server, or do you use an old skool tape drive?


----------



## clohoscriok (Sep 21, 2009)

It so great. Thanks a lots. 

__________________
Telemarketing companies lists - Outbound telemarketing services


----------

